# Bridge at Rouen



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All 
Have been off the site for a while due to illness but am now raring to go again.
Can you tell me if that bridge in Rouen is fixed now or is there still a deviation there, also has anymore aires popped up between the spanish / French border down around the zaragosa area please. Thanks in case you reply.

Ron


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry just a welcome back, glad you are well.

cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome back,the bridge at Rouen is open again although I like the route along the East side of the river now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure about the bridge but came via Rouen last September and the biggest traffic crawl I have experienced in France for many years. I think it was more roadworks.
Sadly I followed my sat nav. Never again via Rouen.

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry. But can,t understand why people get so wound up about Rouen. Been through loads of times, with truck and m/h and never a problem.
I usually, but not always go along the east side of the river, with no need to cross the bridge. All you need to fo, is look at a map, and get a feel for the geography. Maybe the problem is, that people go blindly via sat nav, and have no idea of the lay out of the town. Give it a go. Sorry if typo errors as posted by phone


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right Graham.
But sadly I am a sat nav 'junkie' and almost follow blindly. So far so good and only had to back out once in 6 years, that was due to bad parking by others.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's been there a long time, not new, but we find the aire in the square at Vitoria Gasteiz to be very handy. There is a big Carrefour just off the main road into VG and a good bread shop near the aire. Last time we were there in mid December, the water was off. This was the first time in winter it has happened to us but worth planning for.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Rouen, the only place that I plan in detail since a near-death experience involving a underpass!
As stated previous keep to the east of the river, plan it in detail the first time and it then becomes almost automatic.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *Grizzly wrote :-* It's been there a long time, not new, but we find the aire in the square at Vitoria Gasteiz to be very handy. There is a big Carrefour just off the main road into VG and a good bread shop near the aire. Last time we were there in mid December, the water was off. This was the first time in winter it has happened to us but worth planning for.
> 
> G


I think you've posted in the wrong thread G, unless they've moved VG into France. 

Pete


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> I think you've posted in the wrong thread G, unless they've moved VG into France.


OP did ask about aires down to Zaragzsa ....



> ........also has anymore aires popped up between the spanish / French border down around the zaragosa area please.


The aire is still there at Cascante near Tudela, and the rooftop aire at Tamarite de Litera above Lleida. Both of these are good and quiet.

JohnW


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

OOops, missed that bit at the end.

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Last August I took the excursion to the west (Le Havre) but returned late September over the bridge.
I really must work out the eastern route but once TomTom is asked for assistance, its over the bridge for us.

Alan

The bridge IS open!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Beware 
Following sat nav in Rouen before we got the specific camper sat nav Tom Tom tried to take us through two underpasses.
When the warning " danglers" hit the roof we had the ignomy of using the escape lane into the rush our traffic which kindly stopped to allow us to creep away- not to be forgotten!!!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

If looking for an aire near Zaragoza,avoid this one which is a few km's NE of the town,

41.730334,-0.792111

Can't remember the name of it as it's on my Pioneer sat-nav in the van,expensive and is really more a storage site although it has toilets and shonky showers as some spanish do seem to treat it like a campsite. 8O

Found it,

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/airea.php?numid=7325


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Where is the Aire at Tamarite de Litera . . I can't seem to find it on the database ?
(I'm assuming it is in Spain)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its not in the database on here Vic, but its on CC-Infos....

http://tinyurl.com/kz9smt8

Pete


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Where is the Aire at Tamarite de Litera . . I can't seem to find it on the database ?
> (I'm assuming it is in Spain)


hya - the aire at Tamarite is here: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm stopped there in Sept, very large area for parking with services. Only me there til Spanish van turned up and guess where he parked ? Yep couple of feet away - strange !!!
Also given these co-ordinates by Dutch bloke, parking in Jaca suitable for overnight no services 42.56836 -0.54532.

Clyde


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All
Thank you all for your replies, the reason I asked if the bridge is open is because last time I went down the A28 there was a load of traffic backed up and I always use the east side.
If memory serves me correctly it's the old D15 have been using that for years I think it's by far the best way to get around the town [city].

I used to use the truck stop at Zaragoza but found it very noisy at night and have used the aire at cascante on a few occasions.

Ron


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Chausson said:


> Hi All
> I used to use the truck stop at Zaragoza but found it very noisy at night and have used the aire at cascante on a few occasions.
> 
> Ron


Yes the Cascante Aire is far superior to the dirty Zaragoza truck stop. What I would like to know, has anyone used the Thermal baths at Cascante? I have parked up there several times but not tried the hot baths.
In addition to the baths, we were there in September to see the bulls run around the town, well worth the effort.

Alan


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi 
Yes the aire at Cascante is by far the better place to stop at, but have to admit have not seen the thermal spa there.
I find it aaamazing that in Spain they are building and opening leisure centres all over the country, then this country are closing them as fast as Spain are opening them.

Ron


----------

